# Cockatiel hates the color red!



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

My cockatiel Cheeko really hates the color red! He won't eat anything red, accept a red toy, and he totally freaks out if I wear something red! I was just wondering if anyone else has this experience with their cockatiel..?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I have not! I've noticed that mine will have a preference as to which color they will eat in a given day. One in particular I noticed picking out only green pellets. One after another each one green. A couple of days later she was choosing the orange ones. One after another. I don't end up with only one color left anymore since I started using parakeet pellets as they don't have those big Yellow banana shapes. I think those must be too big to be easy to eat.


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

*red is the color of blood?*

I have a theory that Cheeko has a primal dislike to red because it's the color of blood!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

That is strange, I guess no red for you  One day Spike would not step up and tried to stay as far away from me as he could, he would even nip at me. I could not figure it out, until my Mom said it might be your new bracelet. So I took it off and came back to the cage and Spike was happy to step up. I guess he does not like hemp bracelets with pink beads, Iam allowed to wear my watch though


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

One of mine freaks if i wear anything bright yellow with spongebob on it.  I can wear other coloured SB tops, but not the yellow ones, they're much too scary.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

2 of my girls freak out really bad if I go near them after a shower with a towel on my head. :blink:

They have a thing with towels, they can't stand them, if they see one they go absolutely bonkers.


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Just today I was wondering why Cheeko was giving me the Evil Eye and then realized I was holding a Sharpie Marker with a red cap in my hand....TO FILL OUT THE ORDER FORM FOR NEW BIRD TREATS!!!


----------



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Bea,
Haha! I bet your tiel who hates yellow Spongebob tops thinks he's looking at some evil yellow owl!


----------



## JaspersMomma (Dec 11, 2008)

Yah Tiels are just such overexxageraters but it's okay! My tiels absolutely dislikes black. I haven't experimented with other colors to much, but if I have on black nail polish and I try to take him out he will immediately attack my fingers. Talk about Meanie!! Lol. So I don't know why but it's weird.


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

yea its really strange....iv only had my tiel for about 3 weeks...and hes just been on seed...i brought home strawberries today and tried to give him some but he just totally freaked out whenever it go cclose to him....how do i introduce other food to my bird??


----------

